# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Απορροφητηρας TEKA DB 1 90

## shoco

Καλημερα
χτες που γυρισα στο σπιτι μου ειπε η συζυγος  πως οταν πηγε να ανοιξει τον απορροφητηρα ακουστηκε ενα τσαφ και επεσε η ασφαλεια, απο τοτε δεν λειτουργει τιποτα σε αυτον. Υποθετω πως ειναι ασφαλεια, απλα δεν ξερω που να κοιταξω ή αν έχει κιολας. Καμια ιδεα?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## takisegio

ελεγξε τα τηλιγματα του μοτερ και τον πυκνωτη

----------


## shoco

τελικα ηταν η ασφαλεια(μονο) την αλλαξα και ολα μια χαρα.

----------

